# DIY Wild Edge steps



## srod (Oct 2, 2013)

Its just hollow core nylon I believe. you can probably just buy replacements from them. I bought a set for my old ones when Jim was still selling them. they have a tool of some sort to thread the loop cant remember what its called. Jim had some video of him replacing them on you tube at one time.


----------



## Wpreslar (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks. I intend to build my own. I can get scrap/drop material at work and make them much cheaper than buying. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nflook765 (Dec 12, 2009)

Use Amsteel.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Wpreslar said:


> Thanks. I intend to build my own. I can get scrap/drop material at work and make them much cheaper than buying.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You can build them cheaper unless you count what your time is worth I still build my own stands, ladders and climbers but if I count my times worth it isn't cheaper!! BUT, built much better then anything from overseas...…..


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

keep us posted on your build!!!


----------



## Louro (Jun 19, 2009)

Use Amsteel. 

I second that......


----------



## redlab (Aug 6, 2011)

I have 2 set of 16 step ! 1 has the std 6' nylon ropes and the other one has 8' ropes ! You need to use a rope with stretch in it like the nylon because that's what helps seat the sticks in place ! It is hollow core nylon !


----------



## Wpreslar (Aug 8, 2014)

redlab said:


> I have 2 set of 16 step ! 1 has the std 6' nylon ropes and the other one has 8' ropes ! You need to use a rope with stretch in it like the nylon because that's what helps seat the sticks in place ! It is hollow core nylon !


I was hoping for some insight from someone with firsthand experience. Thank you sir. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wpreslar (Aug 8, 2014)

I put a couple 'test' steps together at work this morning. 1/4" round bar. I'll try them out after work today, to make sure of the dimension I want before using some 1/2" sq tube. Would be awesome if the 1/4" bar was solid enough, both steps weigh less than a single screw in step. But....I'll carry a little extra weight to know a step doesn't buckle 15ft up a tree. 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wpreslar (Aug 8, 2014)

Tried the test steps. They won't "hold" to the tree well enough to trust them. After attending to set them its easier to understand the design of the wild edge steps. I thought it would be a benefit to set the rung flush with the top of the bend to have a flat step, not so. The rung needs to be lower than the top point of contact with the tree, distributing the rope tension enough to keep the step anchored and stable. I plan to make the finished steps be as close to the wild edge steps as possible. 

Hoping I will have some free time at work tomorrow to get a makeshift square tube bender together. It will be crude/raw version of this bender. 

https://youtu.be/rXHRO-I7SPQ

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wpreslar (Aug 8, 2014)

I haven't made any steps yet. No scrap or drop material available at work and the steel shop closes right after I leave work. I did manage to pick up a nice linemans rope for $10 via the LetGo app. I'm pretty sure I purchased it from kleptomaniac/addict. Spoke with a woman on the phone and a shady guy rode a bike up to the gas station set to meet. I'll stick to FB and CL when I look for future deals.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mkral (Sep 15, 2013)

X3 Amsteel


----------



## nthewild (Jul 6, 2006)

i think you would need to move your crossbar lower in order to get the cam effect.


----------



## Wpreslar (Aug 8, 2014)

nthewild said:


> i think you would need to move your crossbar lower in order to get the cam effect.


True. I wanted to see how they would work with the cross bar flush on the top, for a flat step. I tacked those two up to get an idea of the measurements needed.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

there is a thread about making these steps . i think it was DIY ladder steps (rebar) where i helped people with making these steps. it's an old thread but I've been making my own for years


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

If you look those WE steps over....its going to be pretty hard to improve on the design. 

you can use higher quality material- maybe Titanium?:mg:

What about a camming stick? That would be pretty slick......


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

I had a set of those steps, Mine were called "Jim or Jimm Steps". Are you sure the Wild Edge is not just the gear hanger that is shown in your first post? Sorry, I cant comment on the rope since I sold years back. However, if you Google the correct name, you might find info on the rope. All I can remember about the rope was it was a hollow brade plastic material. Reminded me of the old Anchor rope material.
Ches.


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

I was wrong, they are called "Jim Stepp's" after the original designers name. Here is a post in this section on them.

https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1617258&page=6&p=1077760338#post1077760338


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

Ches said:


> I was wrong, they are called "Jim Stepp's" after the original designers name. Here is a post in this section on them.
> 
> https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1617258&page=6&p=1077760338#post1077760338


Wild Edge bought that design a brought them back to the market.


----------



## austincrutchfie (Aug 9, 2006)

BowBaker1640 said:


> there is a thread about making these steps . i think it was DIY ladder steps (rebar) where i helped people with making these steps. it's an old thread but I've been making my own for years


I actually came across that old thread and really liked the pics of how you done yours. I have the same bender and used it for several things, so I decided earlier to build some ladder steps of my own. Went by Home Depot and got a piece of 1/2 square tubing and cut a couple to 12” and tried them out going off same dies and hole location as yours and it just kept wanting to kink and not roll. I ended up trying 5 or 6 bends and they all ended up kinking. Gonna try to get another piece of tubing and try some more. I just knew putting everything same as yours would work out but maybe it was me or something with that piece of tubing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bow4bulls (Aug 2, 2010)

To answer your rope question 
I’ve used Nylon Accessory Cord from Teufelberger is a perfect multi-purpose line for stringing acce.ssories, keeping personal items off the ground, or tie-down rope. 
the 3mm (450 lbs. tensile), 5mm (1200 lbs. tensile), or 7mm (2000 lbs. tensile).
Also 
Notch Sasquatch is a premium arborist rope in a 16 strand climbing line. The abrasion resistant cover and firm construction makes the Sasquatch an excellent choice for both climbing or light rigging. The smooth cover performs well with hitch cords and has great knot holding capability
Yale and Samson are also great names in rope construction.
Examples 
Samson Ice Tail
Veritas 8mm
Veritas 10mm
*Yale Bee Line 8mm (My favorite)*
Teufelberger Ocean Poly 10mm
Teufelberger Reep Schnur 10mm


----------



## bow4bulls (Aug 2, 2010)

Try using New England Tech rope in 3MM or 5mm ratings can go up to 5,000 lbs.
Also look for Arborist Tech rope or Arborist Accessory Cord. These can run from 2mm to 8mm 1,000- 5,000+
I use it on the platform cables as a back up because I had a friend who's stand cable broke and put him in rough shape. 
May want to treat with bitter sweet to keep Squirrels off it or run it through plast/rubber hose. 
You can also look at Dyneema Ropes which are 3-4mm and 1,100-2,000 kilo avg. break load and are very light weight. 
http://www.knotandrope.com/Store/pc/home.asp
shforestrysupplies.com
scherrilltree.com
If you want to learn more about ropes and care go to irby.com (this is samson rope web page)


----------



## lukeblatt2 (Jan 7, 2018)

This is sweet!


----------



## dprice911 (Feb 14, 2018)

How did the set turn out? I’ve been looking at different options to get up the tree in a lighter fashion


----------



## Blinker6675 (Feb 26, 2010)

Amsteel


----------



## MIOHIOBUCKS (Jan 14, 2019)

cool project lets see finished product


----------



## ayester (Feb 1, 2016)

Amsteel.


----------



## Joshingunow (Jul 29, 2015)

Cool idea


----------



## rawhammer01 (Jan 10, 2019)

nice!


----------

